# Upper hi-viz brake light



## Redbull (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi. Can anyone tell me where I can buy the hi-viz brake light for an Elnagh Clipper 90 (2004).

Thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Assuming*

Assuming it already has/had one. Does it not state the manufacturer or part number embossed on it.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Assuming*

Assuming it already has/had one. Does it not state the manufacturer or part number embossed on it.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Assuming*

Assuming it already has/had one. Does it not state the manufacturer or part number embossed on it.

TM


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Redbull said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me where I can buy the hi-viz brake light for an Elnagh Clipper 90 (2004).
> 
> Thanks


Do you have a photo of it?

I have an Elnagh King and had to replace my centre brake light earlier this year. Although not an exact replacement a slight alteration in the wiring was all that was nessecary

The replacemtent light was the same as this one here, although I got it through Marquis Northampton

Derek


----------



## Redbull (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi. Thanks for your replies. The only marking on unit is P870 but that doesnt mean anything to Google. The one you show Camper69 looks very similar and that link you gave have different size LEDs may be helpful.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

is it not working, or are you due an mot and less than 50% is working.

cabby


----------

